# Livery yards in Oxfordshire Wantage/Abingdon/Didcot areas



## Oxford_Girl (19 January 2010)

Does anyone know of a good livery yard in Oxfordshire that has a good well maintained arene, all year round turn out, a sane yard owner  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and allows outside instructors?

I'll be living in Abingdon and working about half way between Didcot/Wantage.

Assisted DIY would be perfect.

Many thanks

OG


----------



## jacksmum (20 January 2010)

There is this place http://www.aldenequicentre.com/ my friend is there on DIY and loves it but the school is on a booking system and does get busy and there are some yard 'politics' but the hacking is superb and there is somebody who you can pay to do stuff for you.
There are others in that area but none i would recommend.


----------



## Biscuit (20 January 2010)

There are some listed here: http://www.tackswaps.co.uk/oxfordshire.htm


----------



## vicki25 (21 January 2010)

Off the top of my head... Alden, Silverdown, Downside Farm, Blewbury centre.


----------



## amandamills (6 February 2010)

Heathfield Park just off A34 does assisted DIY.There is a DIY yard and full,part livery yard. I know there is a couple of DIY vacancies.


----------



## emmajfo (1 June 2010)

Hi

Im also looking for DIY in these areas i have tried all above .. anyone know of anymore

Thanks


----------



## the watcher (1 June 2010)

Silver Lane near Challow or at a push they might fit another well behaved horse in at Baulking Grange (3 schools, safe off road hacking)


----------



## blackbetty (1 June 2010)

Aston Stud in Bampton (maybe slightly out of your area though?) - www.astonstud.co.uk


----------



## jennifer83 (2 June 2010)

there is a lovely one in east hanney pm me if you want to know more


----------



## nickyneddy (13 June 2010)

emmajfo said:



			Hi

Im also looking for DIY in these areas i have tried all above .. anyone know of anymore

Thanks 

Click to expand...

You could have a look at Weir Farm in East Hanney


----------



## Oxford_Girl (24 June 2010)

Could I just apologise to the people that PM'd me I thought I had email notification on but I didn't and was just googling wheh I noticed new replies on this thread.

So sorry


----------

